# Cockatiel Training: Birdtricks.com



## Uselessboy (Aug 28, 2011)

I found these video's a while back and I started out to train my cockatiel according to their methods; I got him to use the target-training method in half a day, 20 minutes in the morning, and 20 minutes in the afternoon was all it took to get him to use the trick the next day, and the day after. 

every video of theirs is either very entertaining or very informative ^_^ this is a very great. Try some of their trick-trainings ^_^, you'll be totally amazed OAO
http://www.youtube.com/user/BirdTricks


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

That is a beautiful bird! Is she/he a cockatoo?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes morla bandit is a cockatoo  birdtricks videos are very good to watch
and i totally love the connection they have with their birds 
i love watching them


----------

